# Horse Shampoo For Palomino



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

Last year I started showing my palomino mare under saddle and we didn't blanket very much because we groom 3x more than If she wasn't being shown. I've been using White N' Bright and Its not working very well, I was told by somebody that boarded at a barn we were showing at that had 2 palomino geldings to use it. It pretty much takes the majority of the stain out but you can still see a 'spot' on her coat. Like a shade or two darker then her actual coat color. I was wondering If anybody knew of a brand of shampoo that works well on light coated horses. I don't want her to spend 3/4 of the show season with a sheet on. But no matter what mud tends to stick like glue to her, I haven't shown a white/palomino horse in years and I can't even begin to remember what I use to use. It seems like everybody keeps giving me sprays and color enhancers, I just mostly want a stain remover that won't affect the coloring of her coat. Somebody told me Quic Silver but other people say it changes the color of the coat, specially If there left In sun light??


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i love quick silver shampoo and its never changed the color of my horse's legs. my friend has a very loud tobiano black and white gelding, she uses that also and has never had a color issue. the only other thing i'd recommend is the vetrolin blueing shampoo and green spot remover. i've had excellent results with both.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my Quic Silver! I always have a bottle on hand! It has never turned Blue purple, BUT it did turn my hands purple LOL!:lol: great stuff!*


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

lol, I normally use gloves so the hand coloring should be a problem. I'll pick up a bottle and give it a try .


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

purple power shampoo is great for white/light colors!


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually bought a great shampoo fpr my pal/white paint mare I used to own called rio- vista shampoos for palominos it worked wonderful and she was a very messy horse, but always looked awesome on show days


----------

